# hog bayou



## river dog (Apr 19, 2012)

hey i am a big guadalupe river fisherman but would like to try fishing hog bayou near tivoli and was wondering if anyone ever does any good there?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

fish hog bayou quite a bit. Use live bait an keep it off the bottum, if not the crabs will eat y'all up. we usually catch blues, and some yellows. have fished the guadalupe an will admit the times we,ve fished there we have done really well. also hog gets clogged up with plants but still fishable.


----------



## river dog (Apr 19, 2012)

thx for the info i live in rockport so its not far to drive


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

No problem. Yesterday I drove by Hog an the Guadalupe on my way back from seadrift. They are both up, would be good time to go set some lines. You run limb lines or trotlines? We mainly run limb lines but do throw out a few anchored jug lines. We use live bait or soap, cause this time of year the crabs are bad. If your ever needing someone to go with or someone to go with you pm me.


----------



## river dog (Apr 19, 2012)

i use soap and live some cut bait and use all limb lines single hook lines and three hook lines live bait is good but i catch more fish by far on soap


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Zote is hard to beat, plus crabs an gar dont mess with it. I,ve attached some pics first is of some blues we caught on soap an cut bait "mullet" second is of a yellow caught on live bait at hog.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm just wondering. Is it illlegal to set lines in brackish water


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

No, but if your in the Guadalupe river or Hog Bayou you can't legally set lines east of the state highway 35 bridges at either body of water. Unless its a trotline with a valid saltwater tag. So limb lines an jug lines need to stay west of the bridges.
If your fishing a different body of water just look in the tpwd pamphlet and see where the freshwater/saltwater boundary lays for your body of water.


----------

